# Keine sms mehr versendbar mit galaxy s i9000



## Jägermaister (6. Februar 2011)

hi leute.
wie in der überschrift ja schon steht kann ich keine sms mehr versenden. das problem trat einfach so auf obwohl die letzte rom eine woche vorher geflasht wurde.

jetzt habe ich eine neue rom geflasht und es funktioniert immer noch nicht.
kann mir sonst jemand sagen wo ich die original firmware von samsung herbekomme damit ich diese flashen kann?

mfg jägermaister


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. Februar 2011)

Welche Firmwareversion?

Nutzt du ne Firewall?

Eventuell mal nen Softreset, mit bekanntem Griff beim Start.


----------



## Jägermaister (6. Februar 2011)

meine firmware ist 2.2.1 und ich nutze antivirus free. softreset ist doch ein wipe im recovery menü oder? wenn ja das habe ich schon gemacht.


----------



## Scorpio78 (7. Februar 2011)

Hmm, wofür brauchste antivirus? Hab schon kramphaft nach androidviren gesucht, bin aber noch /Gott sei dank) nicht fündig geworden.

Schmeiss die App mal runter. Vielleicht blockt sie das SMS-Modul. Hatte ich auch, mit so ner Firewall.
Hab da einfach zu viele Häckchen gesetzt. 

Ja, mit Reset meinte ich den Wipe im Recovery-Modus.

Nutze auch die 2.2.1. Die ist sauschnell und sehr stabil.

Vielleicht ist beim Flashen auch was schief gegangen, als ich die Froyo 2.2 geflasht habe, konnte ich beim ersten mal nicht mehr telefonieren.


----------



## Hoschie (8. Februar 2011)

wer brauch schon sms wenn man whatsapp hat xD


----------



## Scorpio78 (8. Februar 2011)

jo, Whatsapp ist cool,...


----------



## DrSin (8. Februar 2011)

Origianl FW bekommst du bei Samfirmware.com
Und zur sicherheit, hast du deine Sim mal in einem anderen handy getestet ob du da sms senden kannst?

Sonst halt ein Wipe.


----------



## Jägermaister (8. Februar 2011)

whatspp benutz ich nicht da ich internet aus habe wenn ich es nicht benutze und somit kann mich keiner einfach so über whatsapp erreichen. meine antiviren app habe ich gelöscht und es klappt immer noch nicht. muss ich halt mal bei der seite von drsin gucken ob das dann etwas bringt. wipe habe ich ja schon öfter gemacht.


----------



## Hoschie (9. Februar 2011)

hast du mal geschaut ob die Konfiguration des SMS Dienstes richtig sind ? Vorrausgesetzt das gibt es noch bei dem Handy


----------



## DrSin (9. Februar 2011)

Rechnung ist aber bezahlt, oder?


----------



## Jägermaister (9. Februar 2011)

ja klar habe eine flatrate. zu den konfigurationen... ich habe keine gefunden wo man etwas einstellen könnte. dann werde ich die tage mal versuchen durch original firmware flashen etwas zu erreichen. so wie jetzt ist es ja auch blöd.


----------



## DrSin (9. Februar 2011)

Mal eine alternative sms-app probiert?


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht musst du einfach nur sie SMS-Zentralnummer neu eingeben.

Probier mal:

*5005*7672*xxxxxxx#

einfach als Anruf ins Telefon eingeben.

Die XXXs stehen für die SMS-Zentrale deines Providers.
Dann neustarten und mal versuchen, eine SMS zu versenden.

Edit:
     T-Mobile: 0171 076 03 45
  Vodafone: 0172 227 02 58
  E-Plus: 0177 060 22 00
  O2: 0176 0 000 463

Mit der Eingabe " *#*#4636#*#* " kommst du an die Telefondaten, da kannste auch mal auf aktualisieren drücken, dann sollte auch die richtige smsc gewählt sein.
Notfalls, gib sie einfach von Hand ein!

Sollten beide Vorgehensweisen nicht greifen, ist warscheinlich deine Firmware kaputt, heisst: Sie kann die Sim-Karte nicht beschreiben, dann nochmal neu flashen.

Naja, viele Wege können nach Rom führen. 
Viel Glück!


----------



## Jägermaister (10. Februar 2011)

für Samfirmware.com muss ich mich ja anmelden. das würde ich ungern machen da ich nicht auf zu vielen seiten angemeldet sein möchte.
kann man die firmware nicht irgendwo runterladen?
weil auch das was scorpio78 mir geraten hat klappt nicht.


----------



## DrSin (10. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich lade dir nur da, weil sie da sicher sind.
Kannst dich aber auch im XDA umsehen ob sie da sind.


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Februar 2011)

Samfirmware.com, da bin ich auch. Immer recht aktuell.

Wenn das nicht klappt, was ich da geschrieben habe, dann ist deine Firmware hin.

Meld dich ruhig bei Samsfirmware an.
Zieh dir da die 2.2.1 und flash sie.

Dann solltte das auch mit meiner Anleitungs klappen.

Entferne beim flashen die Sim-Karte.
Wenn der flash fertig ist, starte das Handy.
Dann wieder ausmachen und Karte rein.

Du kannst in den Telefondaten auch die SMS-Zentrale manuel eingeben. In dem kleinen Fenster.
Dann musst du das Handy aber nochmal neu starten.


----------



## DrSin (10. Februar 2011)

2.2.1, richtig, hättest ja noch JPY dazu sagen können oder JS3


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Februar 2011)

Jetzt wo du es sagst,... 

2.2.1 JPY 

Nutze die auch und bin sehr glücklich damit!


----------



## Jägermaister (11. Februar 2011)

ich hab mich jetz angemeldet und habe auch die datei runtergeladen aber ich kann sie nicht entpackt auf meinen desktop ziehen. und da es eine tar. datei ist muss ich doch mit odin flashen oder? habe sonst immer nur mit cwm geflasht.


----------



## DrSin (11. Februar 2011)

Nicht entpacken. Mit Odin flaschen.
Am besten lädst du noch die JPU runter, flashst mit 512er Pit, in Odin Haken bei Repartition rein, danach die JPY drüber ohne Pit file und ohne Repartition, dann ist alles sauber!


----------



## Jägermaister (11. Februar 2011)

wie jetzt genau? was ist die pit. datei und alles?


----------



## DrSin (11. Februar 2011)

Das bitte lesen:
- [FIRMWARES] - [ANLEITUNGEN] - [FAQs] - Update: 23.01.2011 - Samsung Galaxy S Root und ROM - Android Forum
Wenn du das alles verstanden hast kannst du flashen.


----------



## Jägermaister (11. Februar 2011)

danke für den link ich hab jetzt 2.2.1 jpy drauf und läuft auch. nur kann ich immer noch keine sms versenden...
wie war das mit smsc nummer? ich kann die nicht aktualisieren da kommt dann nur 00.

und was muss ich sonst manuell eingeben?


----------



## DrSin (11. Februar 2011)

Es geht immernoch nicht? Geht die Sim in einem anderen Handy?
Wenn ja, wie alt ist die Sim?


----------



## Scorpio78 (11. Februar 2011)

War die Simkarte beim flashen im Gerät?


----------



## Jägermaister (12. Februar 2011)

nein die sim karte war beim flashen draußen genauso wie die externe sd karte.
ob sie in einem anderem handy funktioniert weiß ich nicht muss ich mal testen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. Februar 2011)

Nimm mal ne Karte von nem Kollegen, mit dem gleichen Provider und teste mal, ob du nen SMS von der Karte versenden kannst!


----------



## Jägermaister (12. Februar 2011)

also ich habe jetzt mal getestet und zwar von nem kumpel der aber einen anderen provider hat. ich konnte mit meiner sim-karte auch bei ihm keine sms versenden.

kann ich einfach eine neue sim-karte fordern weil dann sollte ja wieder alles laufen.


----------



## DrSin (12. Februar 2011)

Ich würde erst mal den Provider kontaktieren und fragen ob es irgendwelche Probleme gibt.
Sollte die Sim uralt sein kann es daran liegen.


----------



## Jägermaister (12. Februar 2011)

ok ich werde dann wohl mal in den nächsten o2 shop gehen.

eine frage hätt ich aber noch und zwar ist meine garantie eigentlich wiederhergestellt durch das flashen der standard firmware? oder kann samsung das irgendwie nachweisen?


----------



## DrSin (12. Februar 2011)

Du solltest die O² Firmware flashen, sonst gibt das kein.
Aber warum willst das Handy tauschen wenns an der Sim liegt?


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. Februar 2011)

Probier doch erst mal mit ner anderen Sim von deinem SGS ne SMS zu versenden, bevor du es umtauschen willst.


----------



## Jägermaister (12. Februar 2011)

wo is der unterschied zwischen o2 firmware und samsung standard firmware?
und wo bekomme ich die her?
jo probieren werden ich das mal mit dem anderen handy.
ich meinte die sim-karte nicht das handy welche ich tauschen möchte


----------



## DrSin (12. Februar 2011)

Dann lass dein SGS zu Hause, sag der Hotline deine Sim geht nicht im Handy, bezahl die 5€ für die neue Sim und gut ist.
Flash nicht zurück auf was anderes, die JPY ist super und macht kein stress.
Die O² Firmware findet man nicht so easy, wenn du sie wirklich brauchst meld dich nochmal.


----------

